

TomTom Can License FAT without violating GPL - VonGuard
http://www.sdtimes.com/blog/post/2009/03/12/Microsofts-vanished-FAT-license-was-GPL-compatible.aspx
Don't get your panties in a bunch. This isn't a threat to the GPL.
======
jacquesm
FAT should have been public domain long ago, the fact that microsoft is still
milking this is perfect proof that file formats/file systems should never ever
be subject to such restrictions.

If you re-implement FAT just to be compatible you should not have to license
anything from anybody.

